
Ask HN: How to Disable Chrome Dark Mode on Mac OS? - html5web
Is there any way of disabling dark mode on Mac OS?
======
Zekio
Pretty sure this is what you are looking for
[https://www.tekrevue.com/tip/exclude-app-dark-mode-macos-
moj...](https://www.tekrevue.com/tip/exclude-app-dark-mode-macos-mojave/)

